# LaserWriter II & "Problème de température en cours de réglage"



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2001)

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait quelle est la pièce à changer lorsque le message d'erreur est le suivant "Problème de température en cours de réglage" Message qui dure une 20aine de secondes, puis le document disparaît(comme s'il avait été imprimé). J'ai changé tout le bloc du bout (celui où c'est indiqué : "Attention, température élevée"), mais j'ai toujours le même message. Merci pour vos idées !!!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (3 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Avant d'avoir ce message, n'aurais-tu pas effectué des modifications dans les réglages de l'imprimante ou du pilote ou même une maj du pilote ?

Apparamment la pièce que tu as changée n'était pas la bonne.
Il doit aussi y avoir une sonde.


----------



## Zitoune (4 Octobre 2001)

Justement, où est cette sonde ?
Sur une autre LaserWriter II, j'ai essayé le bloc qui me semblait défectueux, mais sur celle-ci, l'allumage de la machine et l'impression se déroulent très bien.
Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où est la sonde qui repère la température...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (8 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

As-tu suivi les cables qui partent du bloc que tu as changé ?
La sonde soit être connectée à ce bloc ou bien fixée dessus.


----------



## Zitoune (9 Octobre 2001)

Justement, il n'y a pas de câbles : il n'y a que des connecteurs à gauche et à droite qui vont respectivement vers la carte-contrôleur qui est OK, et vers l'alimentation. Donc...
Sur le bloc que j'ai changé, il y a bien des fils, mais ils ne servent qu'à relier des éléments du bloc entre eux.
Le plus étrange, c'est que ce bloc fonctionne sur une autre LaserWriter !!!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (9 Octobre 2001)

As-tu tenté de connecter son imprimante qui te pose problème sur une autre machine ?

peut-être que le problème n'est pas matériel mais logiciel.

Tu peux peut-être essayer de réinstaller le pilote ?


----------



## Zitoune (11 Octobre 2001)

Je n'ai pas essayé, car cela se fait indépendamment de la connection au Mac : j'ai demandé à la LW2 d'imprimer une feuille de test au démarrage... qui ne vient jamais. L'erreur se produit avant


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (11 Octobre 2001)

Le problème ne viendrait-il pas alors de la partie logique de l'imprimante ?
Ne serait-ce pas alors la carte de l'imprimante qui déconnerait ?


----------



## Zitoune (14 Octobre 2001)

Je ne pense pas : en fait j'avais deux LaserWriter. L'une posait ce problème au démarrage, et l'autre n'entraînait pas le papier mais tout était normal en ce qui concerne la température.
J'ai donc utilisé toute la partie mécanique de la première que j'ai installée sur la seconde.
Comme ça ne marchait pas, j'ai tout redémonté pour utiliser l'autre carte contrôleur.
J'ai même échangé les carte-mères, mais je rencontre toujours le problème.
J'aimerais comprendre...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (15 Octobre 2001)

Et au niveau du pilote : as-tu essayé de le réinstaller au cas où ?
Ton cordon imprimante est-il bon ?


----------



## Zitoune (23 Octobre 2001)

Malheureusement, ce n'est rien de tout ça !
J'ai essayé à la place de la LaserWriterII qui fonctionne, mais les symptômes habituels étaient là !
J'ai juste eu le droit de porter ces 30 petits kilos...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (24 Octobre 2001)

Rebonjour,

As-tu tenté sur le site Apple d'avoir des infos ou bien un réparateur sympha qui pourrait te tuyauter ?


----------



## Zitoune (26 Octobre 2001)

Ben non, justement pas...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (26 Octobre 2001)

Bon, je connais quelqu'un qui répare les MACs, je vais lui poser la question et te tiendrai au courant.
La ref de ton imprimante c'est bien une laser II NT ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Octobre 2001)

Oui, ce serait super.
J'ai ce problème sur une IIg.
J'ai aussi une II NT qui fonctionnne très bien et qui me permet de tester les pièces.


----------



## Zitoune (21 Avril 2002)

Le problème survenant quelle que soit la carte-mère employée (celle de la IInt ou celle de la IIg), je me suis décidé à changer la carte-contrôleur (celle à laquelle on accède en démontant le fond du boîtier).

Et comme avant, des fois je peux imprimer, des fois pas...

C'est énervant ces pannes qui ne sont pas systématiques...


----------



## Zitoune (4 Mai 2002)

Thierry a disparu ?


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (7 Mai 2002)

Non, non, je suis toujours là.

Alors que donne ton imprimante capricieuse ?


----------



## Zitoune (8 Mai 2002)

Ben rien, justement : une fois ça marche, une fois pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2002)

Ca peut etre soit l alimentation, soit le fuser,...

++

Florent (technard Apple)


----------



## Zitoune (9 Mai 2002)

Puisque ce n'est pas le fuser, ce doit être l'alimentation, mais une indication sur l'élément m'aiderait :
&gt; Distribution board ?
&gt; High-Voltage Power Supply ?
&gt; Power Supply Block ?...
Merci


----------



## Zitoune (11 Mai 2002)

Ben j'en ai trois chez moi, et j'ai un copain qui en a 8 ou 10 et qui aimerait que j'y jette un oeil !

Mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que la prière...

Et j'ai un PDF expliquant comment démonter entièrement une LaserWriterII que je peux t'envoyer au besoin.


----------



## bapts (11 Mai 2002)

Hey ! un confrere qui bidouille ces vieilles becanes !

J'ai eu aussi un probleme de ce genre la semaine derniere sur une LaserWriter II. Le message d'erreur du type 'Attention, probleme de chauffage...' je crois pas que c'etait le meme que toi, mais bon. 

La premiere chose que j'ai fait, c'est de changer le fuser, mais rien n'y fit... j'ai donc change le bloc d'alim qui se trouve a cote du bloc papier. Ca a marche pendant 2 jours, et puis c'est reparti. Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. Je suis preneur d'une solution ! (j'ai 4 laserwriterII de recup, donc je peux tester pratiquement a l'infini)

A+
Bapts


----------



## peyret (18 Mai 2002)

on a déjà eu ce genre de problèmes sur les imprimantes apple laser II NT, et même IICX, etc... la carte et les connecteurs sont oxydés, les soudures sur le circuit deviennent défectueuses avec le temps ,sur la laser II, on a remplacé le four, mais les problèmes sont réapparus 2 mois plus tard, on a passé un coup de nettoyant sur le circuit et sur tous les connecteurs, çà à marché 1 an, puis elle a encore auto-détruit son four, alors là on a laissé tomber, et remplacée. Elle avait 150 000 feuilles au compteur (Bombe pour enlever l'oxydation des potentiomètres, de chez Conrad Electronique ou vendeur de matériel électronique, dans les 120 F 00 !)
LP


----------



## Zitoune (18 Mai 2002)

Meci pour ces nouvelles peu rassurantes...
Je vais jeter un oeil du côté de l'oxydation des connecteurs !


----------



## Zitoune (15 Mars 2003)

Voilà, ma seconde LaserWriterII s'y met aussi : une fois elle imprime, une fois j'ai un message "Problème de température en cours de réglage".
Ce serait génial que quelqu'un ait une solution


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Il me semble qu'on a eu ce pb sur une très vieille laser NT au boulot : apparemment, c'était assez grave, il eut fallu changer une pièce importante (j'ai oublié laquelle) et pas évidente à trouver, surtout à un prix raisonnable.


----------



## Zitoune (15 Mars 2003)

Si seulement quelqu'un savait...
Là encore, elle vient d'imprimer une page et refuse d'imprimer la seconde  et affiche un message : Problème de température en cours de réglage sur "laserWriterII".
Pfff...
J'ai trois LWII chez moi, ce serait bien d'arriver à en faire fonctionner une !


----------



## Zitoune (17 Mars 2003)

Maintenant, quand je l'allume elle  imprime une page puis s'arrête et affiche l'habituel message...
Une résistance ? une autre pièce ?


----------



## Zitoune (17 Mars 2003)

un condensateur ?


----------



## Monsieur Paul (21 Mars 2003)

Si j'avais vu ça plus tôt j'aurais pu répondre : il s'agit la plupart du temps d'un problème d'alimentation. C'est l'alim secondaire qui a cédé, sans doute. Vous trouverez le détail des infos (voire le kit à commander) sur le site  FixYourOwnPrinter . La lampe du four peut avoir un problème mais c'est infiniment plus rare.


----------



## Zitoune (21 Mars 2003)

Vraiment merci pour cette information si intéressante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cependant, sur le guide de réparation au format pdf, figure une "exploded view" ne mentionnant nulle part un "AC power module" : il y a un "high voltage power supply" ; un "DC power supply" et un "Power supply block".
=&gt; Duquel s'agit-il ?


----------



## Zitoune (23 Mars 2003)

Le guide de réparation  LaserWriterII (pdf)


----------



## Zitoune (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * Vraiment merci pour cette information si intéressante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cependant, sur le guide de réparation au format pdf, figure une "exploded view" ne mentionnant nulle part un "AC power module" : il y a un "high voltage power supply" ; un "DC power supply" et un "Power supply block".
=&gt; Duquel s'agit-il ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Vraiment personne aurait ce précieux renseignement ?


----------



## Zitoune (10 Juin 2003)

Personne, même pas macinside ?


----------



## tantoillane (21 Mars 2005)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Le guide de réparation  LaserWriterII (pdf)



Super ton guide de réparation,  t'aurais pas le même en français   anglais LV2 avec la moyenne tout poil c'est dure de pas remonter la bac à papier à la place de la cartouche


----------



## tantoillane (22 Mars 2005)

Je diverge un peu du problème de température, mais pouvez-vous faire un petit test pour moi ? 

( toujours pour ceux qui ont une laser writer II )

Ce serait de regarder combien il reste d'encre dans vos cartouches usagées, en gros combien reste-t-il d'encre dans la cartouche lorsque l'imprimante met le voyant de défaut d'encre ? (0, 3 poussières ou 1/3 de la cartouche  )

Pour ceux qui ont la flème de démonter la cartouche, vous pouvez toujours la peser ou me dire le nombre de pages imprimées avec 1 cartouche (les manuels disent 4000 mais j'en suis pas sûr)

Merci à tous


----------



## tantoillane (23 Mars 2005)

vous ne gardez pas beaucoup vos cartouches une fois que l'imprimante vous dit qu'elle sont vides, à ce que je vois !!


----------



## tantoillane (17 Septembre 2005)

il se peut que j'ai un truc pour résoudre vos problèmes, c'est pour une 8500, mais ça doit être à peu près les mêmes pièces et symptômes......


c'est ici 

j'espère que ça résoudra vos problèmes


----------



## tantoillane (18 Septembre 2005)

fait, il y a la même manip et sur une laser witer II


----------



## LC475 (1 Janvier 2006)

Sympas ces liens, merci


----------

